# ACF Apprenticeship or Culinary School



## tyler howell (Apr 14, 2016)

I really just want to be a good chef. I want to learn everything about it all, and I want to be good at it. If I don't really need to go into debt to be a chef then honestly it seems that an apprenticeship (3 years) would be a great thing. Can anyone weigh in on this?


----------



## airforcechef (Feb 23, 2017)

[thread="75783"]Did Or Did You Not Go To Culinary School Was It Worth It [/thread]
I know this is an old post, but if you're still around, the previous is really good thread discussing that very same question.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@Tyler Howell Few things.

Do not go into to debt to become a chef. It is a skill that you can learn by working for a great chef who is willing to mentor you. Classes on costing and things like that you can take a local community college. You can also ask your chef to teach you these things. Most chefs love to share knowledge.
Read, read, read. Most of the top chefs I worked for did not go to culinary school they just worked for years for great chefs.
Remember there is a world of difference between "I love to cook" and "I love to cook professionally". The professional cook is often at work, misses out on family events, misses out on weekends and nights. It is a tough gig that requires serious dedication.
My advice go for the apprenticeship.


----------

